# $1.29/lb (sometimes free) salmon.



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2013)

these are older pics, but i made this for my mother in law this past mother's day. i get this for $1.29 at the local fish market, or asian grocery store. the monger guy told me most folks that buy it use it for crab bait. my MIL and wife love salmon "bits"..ok, the head. i watched them pay $20 for a tiny grilled salmon head at a sushi joint once..and right then and there, i told them i would make it for them. $20??!! 

i marinate the heads in soy sauce, minced ginger, green onions..and cheap Sake. i add a tiny bit of sugar to aide in carmelization. then i build a big fire with a cool pocket just in case things go hot too fast. add some apple wood chunks from my buddies orchard..and bammo!! my MIL loves me. hahah. it is a tad too rich for me. i made lamb kabobs, grilled chicken wings, and grilled shrimp for the less adventerous lunch guest. i have friends that would vapor lock at the table. "no food with eyes please"

here are the pics. this is our wild side


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 14, 2013)

Yum. I too Love salmon heads, and get a few a week at work when we break down the salmon, more if we are running a salmon special. Sometimes fish head soup, others I just pan fry and pick at it when watching tv, lol. Will try your grill next time. 

Do your wife and MIL eat the eyes? My fiancé draws the line at the eye, and we normally fight over the cheaks, lol


----------



## Mike9 (May 14, 2013)

When I was cleaning my son's stripers I showed him how to cut the cheeks out - best tasting part of the fish IMO.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2013)

you know. i think someone does eat the eyes.

the cheeks are amazing on all fish..my friend caught a 100lb tuna and tossed away the head..i almost feinted. next time. i want to roast one traditional japanese style. throw a big party.


----------



## GlassEye (May 14, 2013)

Mmm. I love fish heads, including the eyes.


----------



## echerub (May 15, 2013)

I love fish heads, but no eyes. Never liked them. Plus, I've heard (but have not confirmed) that the eyes store a lot of toxins - at least at higher concentrations than elsewhere in the body. 

I also love the fact that almost nobody competes with me for the heads. Some fish, like salmon, have a *lot* of good meat in and around the head.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone remember the song?
Fish heads, fish heads, roly-poly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!

I too really love the cheeks!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 15, 2013)

Guys the real prize on the fish head is the eyes. they are basically like a fish-butter. After cooking the head, use a teaspoon to pop out the eyes. To Remove the vitrious humor you slip the Sclera (shell like casing of the eye ball) off, remove the pupil and eat the Humor on toast like you would Bone marrow. thats the texture. Guys ever do that? I got hooked on it from my Portuguese Grandfather


----------



## markenki (May 15, 2013)

We love fish heads. Whenever we have a whole fish for dinner, my two boys call dibs on the eyes. Good thing fish have two eyes, one for each of my sons!


----------



## franzb69 (May 15, 2013)

i love every part of the salmon.

just not gmo salmon. lol.


----------

